# SPAM e ancora SPAM

## lsegalla

Qui in azienda ho un server antispam che fino a pochissimo tempo fa funzionava benino a dire il vero... ho la possibilità di definire delle regole tramite un linguaggio (sieve mi pare).

Ultimamente pero' cominciano ad arrivarmi delle mails che non so proprio come piallare via, queste bypassano l'antispam e non c'è regola che tenga... faccio un esempio dei due tipi di mails che arrivano qui dentro: 

1. mail con mittente identico al destinatario (cioè pippo@topolino.it manda una mail a pippo@topolino.it), magari nel corpo del testo o nell'oggetto hanno sempre le stesse cose scritte ma non riesco a definire delle regole per eliminarle in partenza

2. mails con mittente "casuale" (esempio: zjvikeladf@xbnsosqonwd.com) che o son vuote o hanno sempre le stesse stringhe nell'oggetto o nel corpo del testo

Come posso provare a fare un po' di pulizia da sto spam ?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

La prima tipologia di spam si chiama Backscatter, e purtroppo non è molto facile da combattere...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backscatter_(e-mail)

Se googli un po' con questo termine trovi miliardi di informazioni, ma non so quanto ti faranno felice  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lsegalla

Sul tuo link non ho trovato niente ma googlando è venuto fuori il termine outscatter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outscatter

Comunque sia sto cercando un modo per arginare i due problemi di cui sopra, alle blacklist avevo già pensato, purtroppo pero' alcune blacklist bloccano emails utili e qui questo sembra non lo vogliano capire, ergo sto cercando il miglior compromesso al momento...

(inoltre... che blacklists mi posso usare?)

----------

## lordalbert

se il mittente è uguale al destinatario, puoi bloccare tutte le email che ti arrivano dal tuo indirizzo. Intanto non credo avrai mai bisogno di autoinviarti una mail al tuo stesso indirizzo  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> se il mittente è uguale al destinatario, puoi bloccare tutte le email che ti arrivano dal tuo indirizzo. Intanto non credo avrai mai bisogno di autoinviarti una mail al tuo stesso indirizzo 

 

Io non so se ti sei mai imbattuto in sto problema (in ambito aziendale poi...) comunque non è proprio come dirlo:

1. solo con queste mails indesiderate le regole che dici non funzionano (e questa è la prima rottura di balle)

2. se funzionasse mi bloccherebbe altri indirizzi di gente che scrive da fuori ma a questo magari una soluzione si trova

ma visto che come al punto 1 non funzia non sono nemmeno in condizione di fare prove

è altresì vero che una blacklist efficace potrebbe far bene, bisogna vedere pero' se poi mi blocca altre mails importanti (magari il primo pirla a caso con un indirizzo @tiscali.it o @libero.it che fa una mail per inoltrare un ordine... e tu poi vallo a dire a un cliente che non riceve la roba di questi tempi...)

----------

## lordalbert

che hai contro @tiscali e @libero ?  :Very Happy: 

cmq... no, non mi è capitato. O almeno, avevo un server mail presso il fornitore dell'hosting, con un mio dominio personalizzato, però passava il 50% di spam (filtrava pochissimo) e per lo più, ogni tanto filtrava anche qualche email non spam. Quindi mi sono scocciato e sono passato a gmail. Devo dire che ora le blocca davvero tutte! Non ho più problemi.

Se non mi sbaglio c'era anche una blacklist by google, quella che viene usata per gmail (che ha un ottimo filtro antispam). Potresti usare quella blacklist..

----------

## djinnZ

se fai il mach per il mittente uguale al destinatario blocchi tutte le stradannate maliling list "artigianali" (la pena di morte ci vorrebbe per chi ne fa uso ma vallo a spiegare al tecnico medio...) e gli invii a destinatari multipli in ccn (che sono ugualmente sbagliati ma sempre melgio che trovarsi l'indirizzo di posta affidato agli utonti outcessari di colleghi dell'intera penisola come mi è capitato in passato) su diversi server del piffero richiedono che ci sia sempre almeno un destinatario (ovvero se stessi) visibile.

L'unico filtro che potrebbe andare è scartare tutte le mail che sembrano inviate da omonimi (anche se l'indirizzo è casuale) ma dipende da quanto sono comuni i cognomi dei dipendenti (se ci sono rossi, russo e simili... meglio evitare).

Domanda forse un tantino ot: qualcuno sa qualcosa sul banning reciproco tra isp differenti? Ho dei problemi di invio da libero/google verso virgilio/alice.

----------

## Peach

e usare greylisting?

----------

## Scen

 *Peach wrote:*   

> e usare greylisting?

 

Riduce abbastanza lo spam, però rallenta la ricezione, e se non configurato bene, rischi che molti messaggi non vengano recapitati totalmente!   :Confused: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Sul tuo link non ho trovato niente ma googlando è venuto fuori il termine outscatter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outscatter
> 
> Comunque sia sto cercando un modo per arginare i due problemi di cui sopra, alle blacklist avevo già pensato, purtroppo pero' alcune blacklist bloccano emails utili e qui questo sembra non lo vogliano capire, ergo sto cercando il miglior compromesso al momento...
> 
> (inoltre... che blacklists mi posso usare?)

 

Scusa, il link di prima è venuto male.. in realtà era [url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backscatter_(e-mail)[/url] con _(email) compreso

Noi in azienda abbiamo un megaantispamsupercazzuto ma con i falsi non-delivery-report anche lui ha qualche problemino.. e come avrai letto in giro purtroppo è un male comune  :Sad: 

----------

## lsegalla

Anche io coi non-delivery report me li devo ciucciare ma lì la gente si legge quel che è... magari mi riempie di domande ma dopo un po' se li impara anche a leggere, provero' quel greylisting appena torno, così vi sapro dire...

Purtroppo riceviamo anche mailing list di settore a livello aziendale e mi par che il nome del mittente sia uguale al nome del destinatario, pero' io posso fare delle regole combinate dove dico che: SE (mittente=destinatario) E (pippo@topolino.it=mittente) dovrei farla funzionare almeno per quell'utente, poi magari me li lavoro con calma; il punto è che le regole in genere non sembrano funzionare su queste mails; come ad esempio tutte ste mails hanno nel corpo del testo una stringa tipo "PROVA ABC" e allora io potrei filtrare tutte le mails che nel testo hanno "PROVA ABC"... pero' non funziona.

Quindi il mio primo punto interrogativo è: ma come mai le regole in genere non hanno effetto su mails di questo tipo? 

1. Le regole son fatte bene

2. Funzionano con altri criteri su altri tipi di mails spam

3. Nella lista delle regole son al primo posto

4. La sintassi è corretta ed il codice è a posto

----------

## lordalbert

sarebbe una buona cosa combatterlo questo spam!

C'è chi ci sta provando... qua una descrizione generale del progetto http://www.alground.com/site/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=82

e qua il modulo per segnalare/denunciare la mail di spam http://www.alground.com/site/modules/formulaire/index.php?id=2

----------

## Peach

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   e usare greylisting? 
> 
> Riduce abbastanza lo spam, però rallenta la ricezione, e se non configurato bene, rischi che molti messaggi non vengano recapitati totalmente!  

 

si sono perfettamente d'accordo, però ti dirò che in facoltà di cs a bologna hanno iniziato ad usarlo (considera che hanno una mole di traffico/minuto non male) con successo

io usavo postgrey plugin per postfix e devo dire che mi sono trovato molto bene... 

poi se uno parte dall'idea che niente è standardizzato in realtà, allora ci teniamo tutto lo spam del mondo

per quanto riguarda invece il "combatterlo", sarebbe veramente da minare le sue basi, puntando alle migliaia di botnet di zombie che ci sono in giro :-\

c'è gente che proprio non gli passa altro da fare nella vita

----------

## lsegalla

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> sarebbe una buona cosa combatterlo questo spam!
> 
> C'è chi ci sta provando... qua una descrizione generale del progetto http://www.alground.com/site/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=82
> 
> e qua il modulo per segnalare/denunciare la mail di spam http://www.alground.com/site/modules/formulaire/index.php?id=2

 

Questo mi è piaciuto tantissimo, era da tempo che cercavo qualcosa del genere.

Adesso come minimo provo sta cosa e vediamo quanto tempo mi frega... speriamo di far qualcosa intanto dai...

Greylisting ci ho dato un occhio ma qua mi legano le mani fin troppo, abbiamo già comunque dei ritardi sicchè per ora non mi metto nemmeno a configurarlo premesso che ora non saprei come fare ma quello ci si informa e si impara, lascio il thread aperto, magari esce qualcos'altro...

----------

## lsegalla

Addirittura lì dicono che ti possono dare istruzioni per dei filtri efficaci, vediamo se è vero, io intanto percorro anche questa strada, poi vi faccio sapere se e cosa succede...    :Smile: 

----------

## DevOne

Anche io ho lo stesso problema...

email che arrivano dallo stesso indirizzo di destinazione....e non c'è modo di bloccarle!

----------

## lsegalla

Dopo svariate settimane che procedo alla notifica di queste mails di spam all'indirizzo che mi ha consigliato lordalberto parecchi degli utenti della mia rete hanno notato un sensibile miglioramento. Molti addirittura non ricevono proprio piu' spam.

Volevo riportarla come esperienza.     :Very Happy: 

----------

## lordalbert

bene  :Smile: 

Certo è un po' una scocciatura forse... ci vorrebbe qualche processo automatico.. però anche secondo me, il modo migliore per combattare lo spam non è quello di nasconderlo, in modo che non si veda, ma di strapparne la radice! E quindi beccare quegli stronzi di spammer!  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

mi sa che sto servizio non funziona più... da un po' di tempo

----------

